# Beagles rescued from Virginia facility



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This kind of abuse infuriates me from both a scientific and an ethical perspective. Unfortunately, animal testing is still necessary in some situations. It's mandated by the regulatory process, if nothing else. However, no sensible research organization will knowingly use animals which have been improperly cared for. It's just stupid to present the FDA with data from a study where a bunch of the animals are sick for reasons you can't explain. Moreover, no research organization wants to contaminate their animal facility with contagious animals. It sounds like these dogs were raised in a way that would have left them in ill health and therefore unsuitable for their intended purpose. Their suffering was for no good end. Now a bunch of rescues are bearing the cost and the burden of caring for these poor beagles. Just, grrrrr.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

This is going to be a really tough adjustment for dogs and adopters.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

So sad!! Some beagle lovers in Minnesota are driving to Virginia to pick up dogs and puppies to bring back for fostering. I haven't seen whether our local humane society will bring any - we usually bring dogs from shelters we have partnerships with in south-central states.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A more detailed discussion. Am thinking that the best way that an individual can help is to donate to shelters that will rehabilitate the dogs. Although a spent a decade fostering for the local shelter, I'm probably not equipped to address the requirements of a special needs rescue.









Animal rescue groups across the U.S. band together to rescue 4,000 beagles


A federal judge ordered thousands of dogs to be rehomed from a Virginia research facility after several inspections revealed poor conditions. Animal rescue groups are working to do just that.




www.npr.org


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree that donations to the shelters are a great idea. Handling this many dogs is going to strain the resources of many shelters. I expect it will also cause ripple effects, impacting their ability to handle other emergencies such as surrenders from hoarding situations.


----------

